# Bucket Trick - Thanks T37Chef!



## dss30 (Sep 17, 2012)

So after seeing T37Chef's pics of his little ones playing in a container full of water in his cockpit, we filled a bucket of water and put some toys in it for our 1 year old. She played in that bucket for 2 hours while we sat in the cockpit and enjoyed the day! Wish we had done that earlier in the summer!!!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

LOL...FUNNY...glad you enjoyed the day


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Me too. Thanks Chef. I don't know why it wasn't obvious, but the Rubbermaid tote for the bathtub is genius. Obvious in hindsight, but isn't everything?  

MedSailor


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I had to go hunting for this. Chef, without your permission I submit the pic for others to see so they don't have to go poking through all your posts;









You're a lucky guy!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Good find  Yes I am a lucky guy...two awesome girls who love the boat (and their Daddy) and a wife who tolerates me and my nasty spending habits


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

And when they are a little more grown up...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

No comments from the peanut gallery on the cut off pajama pants? Surprising!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

T37Chef said:


> No comments from the peanut gallery on the cut off pajama pants? Surprising!


I saw 'em, but I must have been off my game that day because I let you off the hook.

Won't happen again. 

MedSailor


----------

